# how can I block adobe acrobat x pro 10 from connecting the Internet



## samiralbayati (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi guys


Please could you help me with my question, if there is any method to block the internet connection for adobe acrobat x pro 10.


Actually I do this, because currently I am using a trial version of adobe acrobat pro 10, and I am using an unpermitted serial number (crack).

so each time the serial is detected immediately when I connect to the Internet.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

we can not help you since you omitted you are using a cracked serial number. it is against forum rules


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

We will not offer assistance with cracked/hacked/illegal software.

Please read the forum rules before posting.

This thread is now closed.


----------

